# What is your hair colour and how much hair do you lose when you brush your hair or sh



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

My mother commented on the amount of hair she keeps finding in bedroom and in the bathroom and I'm scared I'm losing too much hair. 

I'm blonde and I reckon I lose 10-15 strands every time I brush or wash my hair.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

That's normal. No worries! 

I have auburn hair, but I've a disorder that makes it fall out -- I won't scare you with how much hair I lose on a daily basis. =P

So, don't worry. You're okay! If you're very concerned about it, you could bring your mother with you to the doctor; I'm sure he or she will tell you what I've already said -- that it's normal.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for responding. If you don't mind me asking, how much hair do you lose a day? I'm hoping it will put my mind at ease because losing more hair or getting alopecia is one of my many phobias :afr


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ha, I _have_ androgenic alopecia (due to PCOS).

I can't count how many individual hairs I lose; it falls out in handfulls when I so much as run my fingers through it. If I had to guess, I'd say ~80-100 hairs every time I wash it. (Which I've had to cut down on. Now, I'll only wash my hair 2 times per week so as not to go completely bald...) And that's only from the shower! I lose clumps of hair throughout the day.

So, please don't feel bad. You're okay! :yes


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Sorry if my previous post sounded bad. It's not really the look of going bald that I'm terrified of, it's the reactions from people.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

How long is your hair, shy girl? I have red hair and lose a fair amount when I shower/brush my hair, don't count it though. But I've noticed that as I've been growing my hair longer it looks like more comes out, I guess cos of the length. 
Your hair naturally falls out a lot and you're constantly growing new hair, it shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

My hair is layered and shaped which causes it to knot more. At the longest point it is nearly waist length.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

shy girl said:


> Thanks for sharing. Sorry if my previous post sounded bad. It's not really the look of going bald that I'm terrified of, it's the reactions from people.


Don't worry, I totally understand. 

Also, rainbowOne has a point. If you've longer hair, you'll notice it more when it falls out. The weight of longer hair can also cause it to fall out a bit more when you brush it, too. Brush carefully and not too often. :yes

What's the texture of your hair? Is it fine? People with fine hair tend to have more of it, so it falls out more, proportionally, as well.

I hope you feel better now.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

I do and yeah my hair is fine in texture but there is a lot of it. Thinking about it it was just my anxiety making me freak out, again .


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wash my hair every other day, have curly hair that is really thick, so only brush it when I have conditioner in it and when I do that it looks like I lose a full handful of hair. It would depend in the condition of your hair too, if it is brittle it would be pron to breakage and how often you brush. Even just run your fingers through mine and bits are coming out.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dark brown, very long thick hair.

Lose way more than 10 strands lol... lose like maybe 50... i sweep all the time even when i brush my hair i have so much itll fall out here and there haha! .. and it the bathroom showering i like to grab any thats coming out and sometimes theres a bit... beats washing my hair then having to grab it out of the crack of my ***.. it gets caught... seriously does that happen to anyone else lmao haha


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> grab it out of the crack of my ***.. it gets caught... seriously does that happen to anyone else lmao haha


OMG YES! :haha I thought it was just me. xD


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> OMG YES! :haha I thought it was just me. xD


:teethHahaha


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Brown hair, and I don't really lose enough for it to be noticeable. I also cut the fin off a shark.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

It would take way too long to count how many hairs I lose when I brush my hair. A LOT though. But it's been that way forever and I have the thickest hair of anybody I have ever met. I don't think I'm going bald anytime soon.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I haven't brushed or combed my hair in 10 years. I have black hair.

I doubt your thing is anything to worry about. Hair shedding is natural, especially when you're dragging a brush through it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It seems like a lot comes out (at least as much as you describe).

It's long, has always been long, and has fallen out at that rate for as long as I remember. It was blonde as a child but has gotten darker and redder over time and now overall it's goldish coppery light brownish. The individual hairs are different colors.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's normal to lose about 50-100 hairs a day. It's possible to lose more on days when you wash your hair. I try not to shampoo my hair everyday, b/c over washing can be damaging. Dry shampoo is a lifesaver for me.

My hair is delicate since I bleach it, so I have to be super gentle with it b/c it breaks easily. I also try to only use shampoos that are sodium lauryl sulfate free as well (it's a harsh chemical that is used in many common shampoo brands which dries/damages the hair). I noticed that when I use shampoos that have SLS in them my hair tends to shed more. If you're worried about shedding then I would recommend switching to a sulfate-free shampoo. Most organic shampoos are SLS free. The one I use is by a brand called Nature's Gate (some of their shampoos have SLS so you have to make sure to read the ingredients).


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I lose a lot of hair too. In my case I think I'm not eating properly though. My hair is dyed black.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

brown, it falls just past my shoulders. I dye it a similar color to cover up the gray patches at my temples. It's very thick and I have to wash it every day because I sweat a lot which makes it sticky (see my thread in here, LOL). I always lose a bunch in the shower, maybe 30 + strands. I've never noticed it ever getting thinner, though.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

My hair is Brown and I lose too much to count...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> beats washing my hair then having to grab it out of the crack of my ***.. it gets caught... seriously does that happen to anyone else lmao haha


Oh lordy, I didn't think this conversation would ever come up but that happens to me too!!! It's so annoying.

Anyways, I have blonde hair and I lose a decent amount each day. It freaks me out, but I don't think it's an abnormal amount by any means.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I have black hair and lose about 15+ strands a day - I find strands in the shower and all over the bathroom floor after styling. I would lose a lot less I think if I didn't wash my hair everyday but I have to because my hair gets super oily.


----------



## xDeadScreamx (Aug 4, 2011)

my hair colour is blue.

i lose about... iunno, thirty to fifty strands? i had to bleach like three times my hair prior to dying it that colour, so i damaged it... a lot.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I lose tons of hair every day. It's dark blond. Somehow I still have tons more on my head, which makes little sense to me.



kathy903 said:


> Dark brown, very long thick hair.
> 
> Lose way more than 10 strands lol... lose like maybe 50... i sweep all the time even when i brush my hair i have so much itll fall out here and there haha! .. and it the bathroom showering i like to grab any thats coming out and sometimes theres a bit... beats washing my hair then having to grab it out of the crack of my ***.. it gets caught... seriously does that happen to anyone else lmao haha


And not just in my own *** crack, either. I also field the occasional complaint about my hair getting stuck in someone's foreskin, but hey: not exactly my fault.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

pita said:


> I lose tons of hair every day. It's dark blond. Somehow I still have tons more on my head, which makes little sense to me.
> 
> And not just in my own *** crack, either. I also field the occasional complaint about my hair getting stuck in someone's foreskin, but hey: not exactly my fault.


Ew.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I got my Nonna's hair colour which is some kind of auburn red-ish colour. When my hair was long if I did not brush frequently enough it would knot and more would come out. It appears this red colour when it is longer.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine is brown. I want to highlight it so it looks dirty blonde. Sometimes I shed like animals do haha. When I brush on some days a lot comes out I'm like what the hell. But some days like the past few days not that much comes out.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Mine is dark brown and wavy. It seems like I lose a lot when I wash it..definitely more than 15 strands, but I wash it every other day because it's dry and I don't often brush it when I leave it wavy or curly. It's also very thick and grows fast.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I have short brown hair, neatly parted on the side, yet I still lose a few strands of hair after I shower and wash my hair. I wouldn't sweat it though; I believe it is very common for most people to at least lose some strands of hair when they wash their hair.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Whenever I heat style my hair more than usual my hair shreds like crazy. I quit for awhile & it went back to normal, maybe your hair is getting too dry? & dark brown.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm, I must be in the minority. I don't notice losing much hair...just a few strands when I'm brushing it. I have blonde, fine hair, medium length. It's also a bit oily, so I wash it every day.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


> I also field the occasional complaint about my hair getting stuck in someone's foreskin, but hey: not exactly my fault.


Heeheehee.

I lose ridiculous amounts of hair. RIDICULOUS. My hair routinely destroys not only drains, but vacuum cleaners. Vacuum cleaning has unspokenly become my task in the house because every couple of times you vacuum it shuts down you have to take scissors and cut out the wads of my hair trapped in the wheely-rolly bits. I honestly have no idea how I'm not bald yet.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

My hair is teal, man.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rainbowOne said:


> How long is your hair, shy girl? I have red hair and lose a fair amount when I shower/brush my hair, don't count it though. *But I've noticed that as I've been growing my hair longer it looks like more comes out, I guess cos of the length*.


Exactly. A 24" strand of hair looks like a whole lot more than a 1" strand.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

My natural color is a dark brown, though I recently dyed it a deep cherry brown color (I basically "went ginger," as I like to call it). I also have naturally real thin/fine hair, and I used to lose a lot when brushing it. I've been using shampoos that help thicken it, though, so I've lost less hair over the last few months.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not sure of my hair color. It's an odd mixture of blonde, brunette, and ginger. Maybe it's auburn. Anyway, I have very thick hair, so a small amount of hair comes out when I brush it. Nothing substantial.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

10-15 strands like a very small amount to me. I think you're ok  My hair is mid-brown, thick and short-ish. Quite a lot seems to come out when I brush it after washing, certainly more than 10-15 strands.


----------

